
Ubuntu 20.04 arrives with Linux 5.4 kernel and WireGuard VPN - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-20-04-arrives-with-linux-5-4-kernel-and-wireguard-vpn/
======
kadoban
It's mentioned in the article too, but also big: zfs support.

I've been _loving_ zfs since I switched a few months back. The big wins: easy
and fast to backup (don't have to wait for rsync to check every file, and
atomic snapshots mean less worry about backing up an inconsistent set of
files) and even bigger are just snapshots themselves. Makes it _so_ easy to
back out a failed upgrade or anything else that breaks.

~~~
CrankyBear
Agreed. ZFS is Much better in this release.

------
seaghost
Isn’t WireGuard from 5.6?

~~~
BillinghamJ
It was backported for this Ubuntu release

